# Improving Factory Sound by adding an MS-8 only



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone try this? Figure this could turn into a sticky thread for people wondering the same thing. Info from others who have done it and can provide feedback / details on how to do it successfully would be great. I know there's a huge ass thread about the MS-8 with thousands of posts, so I'm sure people considering this idea don't want to sift through that many posts to get the info they need


----------



## Ovalevader (Jun 21, 2010)

I did, sounded great lol. Hopefully someone comes out with some plug and play harnesses for factory amped systems, that install would have literally taken 5 minutes on mine. Move the seat forward, unplug stock amp, plug in ms8, done.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

I junked the Bose in my G35 and added the MS-8. I have a build thread also, I need to redo the pics though because I moved them in my photobucket. I made mine plug and play with the speaker wires.


----------



## bernardo (Jan 31, 2008)

what about this one?
PXE-H650 - Alpine IMPRINT sound processor

i have the KTX 100EQ with my 9887 and i love it


----------



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

nar93da said:


> I junked the Bose in my G35 and added the MS-8. I have a build thread also, I need to redo the pics though because I moved them in my photobucket. I made mine plug and play with the speaker wires.


You junked the bose amp and replaced it with the ms-8? How much of a difference did it make?


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

audionublet said:


> You junked the bose amp and replaced it with the ms-8? How much of a difference did it make?


Yep, removed the Bose amp and have the MS-8 powering all the stock speakers. It does sound better, I've had to do the autotune quite a few times though.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

> I junked the Bose in my G35 and added the MS-8.


I did in my G37 Coupe. I added different speakers though. Powering with the MS-8 till Monday. FedEx will deliver my amps on Monday!!!


----------



## theok (Jun 24, 2010)

Cobalt232 said:


> I did in my G37 Coupe. I added different speakers though. Powering with the MS-8 till Monday. FedEx will deliver my amps on Monday!!!


Can you tell us what aftermarket speakers are you using with the MS-8 and any improvements in SQ from the original HU.

I plan on using the MS-8 when it becomes available in August downunder with JBL P660 splits(to be purchased together with MS-8) front and back configured for active setup.

These splits are rated at 2 Ohms(pushing the MS-8 power output to 30 watts RMS to each speaker) and sensitivity of 94dB, so I am hoping this setup will provide all the power I need without going for an outboard amplifier. 

If anyone has had any experience with these splits being used in a low powered system, please give your opinions or if there are other component sets better than the JBL's that can be powered by the MS-8 only. 

Would this setup be pushing the MS-8 beyond its limits and cause excessive heat and reliabilty issues down the road?

I am not into loud volume listening, those days are behind me, just good sound quality and reasonable bass to go.

Cheers

Theok


----------



## Ovalevader (Jun 21, 2010)

I found the MS8 was great with my stock tweeters (definately as good as some amped setups I've had) but the mids definately lacked. I first had it setup just as the factory had, running the rear speakers as full range coaxials, but then set them up as mid bass, and it definately helped, but I would still definately go with an amp for ATLEAST the mids. You need to run a decent power wire, ground, and remote to the ms8 anyway, you might as well plop an amp next to it.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Anybody have input on some aftermarket speakers that are efficient enough to sound good with the MS-8's built in amp?

I have a 2008 Tacoma, and the factory stereo is awful. I was going to do a full install, but I just don't have the time or money... however... if I could replace the factory speakers (6x9 mids in front doors, tweeters in front doors, 6.5" coaxials in rear doors) and power/process it all with an MS-8... I would be happy as a clam.

I'm almost thinking of looking at some pro-audio drivers for this. They're good and efficient!


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

> Can you tell us what aftermarket speakers are you using with the MS-8 and any improvements in SQ from the original HU.
> 
> I plan on using the MS-8 when it becomes available in August downunder with JBL P660 splits(to be purchased together with MS-8) front and back configured for active setup.
> 
> ...


I just got my JL Audio 600/4 and 750/1 hooked up! I am running H-Audio Trinity's crossed at 300Hz in the A-pillars on axis. The mid-bass are a set of PPI from the 356cs component set. The subs are JL Audio 10W3v2 2ohm in parallel for a 4ohm load. 

With just the MS-8 powering the set up sans the sub, no way the MS-8 can push the sub, it was OK at best. Very lacking in low end because the 6 1/2 mid-bass need much more power than the MS-8 can put out. One could really tell that the below 300Hz was missing. Kinda lifeless with no soul to the music. But, I could hear sounds in the music that I have never heard, even with out the added power of the amps.


With the amps installed, it's a whole new ballgame. The mid-bass came to life as did the upper end with the Trinity's. The music now has soul to it. I still have this stupid grin on my face that I can't seem to get rid of. All this with the stock HU. 

I am by no means a professional when it comes to audio so please excuse the crude description of what I consider an awesome set up. When the new Mid-bass drivers get here and are installed I hope it will sound even better. For now I an keeping a lid on what the new drivers are. I expect they will be equally as awesome as the Trinity's. Again, this is solely my opinion.


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

I will be installing the MS-8 in a 2009 Honda Civic Si Coupe and 2010 Honda Civic Si Sedan. I'll start a build thread when the time comes. MS-8s are on order.


----------



## Ovalevader (Jun 21, 2010)

distronic said:


> I will be installing the MS-8 in a 2009 Honda Civic Si Coupe and 2010 Honda Civic Si Sedan. I'll start a build thread when the time comes. MS-8s are on order.


 My MS-8 is inline replacing the stock amp on a 2009 Si Sedan. I got wiring diagrams from a honda dealer, and if you havn't already figured it out, a couple wires are wrong. I'll post a pic of my corrected diagram if you need it. 

Results are great btw, my settings are 80hz/3400hz bandpass on the mids, 3400hz high pass on the tweeters. Running the rears as sides, 100hz high pass. Sub is 80hz. All are 24db slope. Havn't had time to play with it much more than that, but its definately a good starting point... also, logic 7 on sounds like poop.

Let me know if you run into anything unexpected, its pretty straight forward though other than the wrong wires.


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

Ovalevader said:


> My MS-8 is inline replacing the stock amp on a 2009 Si Sedan. I got wiring diagrams from a honda dealer, and if you havn't already figured it out, a couple wires are wrong.


I'm actually planning on buying the harness that "mercman" from acurazine forums and 8thcivic.com forums makes. Are you using the speaker-level inputs for the MS-8?


----------



## Ovalevader (Jun 21, 2010)

I tried it that way at first, but the eq is built in the stock amp, and bass levels and tons of other things vary wildly with different volumes, so it makes sound quality horrible at all but one volume (35 for me). Since I wanted to use my steering wheel volume controls, I elected to go with the preamp signal. I just soldered some female RCAs onto the stock preamp wires (front), and ran RCAs into the ms8. The headunit signal is pretty much unchanged at 20+ all the way to 35. And noise is very minimal.


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

I should be looking into this option for my LS430 I just got. Pretty disappointed in the ML system it has now.


----------



## Dilligas (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey all,
I'm about to install the MS-8 in my '08 Infiniti G35s sedan with the Bose system (for obvious reasons)... I know that the best way to install it is to tap into the signals before the Bose amp, but has anyone any knowledge what this does to the voice prompts, if any? (i.e. bluetooth, navigation speech, etc.) I believe that the voice prompts are sent through the front signals, and the MS-8 will only accept one set of inputs (not both front and back), but will this mean that the voice prompts & bluetooth output to all speakers instead of just the fronts like it doe currently? Is output to all speakers even a problem? Has anyone had experience with this? Help much appreciated.


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 2, 2010)

$800 for a signal processor, in a place that I typically sit for only a half-hour at a time?

I'm tempted to say "that's waaaay too much $$$". But then I remember that I'm investing $160 in an amp, $200 in speakers, and looking at a few hundred in sound deadening/blocking. 

Does the MS-8 remember settings for different volume levels?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

coyote-1 said:


> $800 for a signal processor, in a place that I typically sit for only a half-hour at a time?
> 
> I'm tempted to say "that's waaaay too much $$$". But then I remember that I'm investing $160 in an amp, $200 in speakers, and looking at a few hundred in sound deadening/blocking.
> 
> *Does the MS-8 remember settings for different volume levels?*


What do you mean?


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Is the MS8 just a pre-amp/processor? Or is it an amplifier as well?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

GSlider said:


> Is the MS8 just a pre-amp/processor? Or is it an amplifier as well?


Wow, you bump up this thread to ask that question? You trying to get your post count up?  Let me help you out...click on the link: *Let me google that for you*
OK, the above should cover it.....but sometime I like redundancy...so here goes!:laugh:


*JBL MS-8 System Integration Digital Processor *

*Automatic Equalizer for Great Sound from Any Car Audio System*

The MS-8 is a new kind of car audio component, an automatic equalizer that can optimize any vehicle’s performance in about ten minutes flat. Just follow the step-by-step setup procedure and the MS-8 maximizes frequency response, bass performance, dynamics, clarity, detail and stereo imaging – every important parameter of sonic greatness – from virtually any combination of factory-installed and/or aftermarket components. And after it works its magic? You’ll be left with a 31-band graphic equalizer and a full set of preamp controls to fine-tune day-to-day operations. 

*Superior Performance from Any System* Improves every measure of audio performance (frequency response, bass performance, dynamics, clarity, detail and stereo imaging) from any combination of OEM and aftermarket components

*Easy, Step-by-Step Setup* Simple menu-driven calibration based on detailed input from binaural headset microphone

*Optimizes Up To Eight Input Channels* Produces a flat-response, full-bandwidth signal from up to eight input channels

*DSP Equalization* Improves tonal accuracy by automatically compensating for the sonic characteristics of the speakers, electronics and vehicle interior

*DSP Time Correction* Automatically ensures that the sound from all speakers arrives at the listener’s ears simultaneously, in up to four individual seating positions, dramatically improving clarity and imaging

*Sophisticated Crossover Functions* Precise, userselectable crossover points and crossover slopes for up to eight separate outputs

*Logic 7® Surround Processing* Creates a realistic 5.1- or 7.1-channel surround experience from 2-channel source material

*SPECS*

*CEA Power Output* 18W x 8 channels @ 4 ohms 
*Maximum Output Power *30W x 8 channels @ 2 ohms 
*Frequency Response* 20Hz - 20kHz 
*Signal to Noise Ratio* (Line-in/Line out) >90dB 
*Signal to Noise Ratio *(Line-in/Speaker out) >85dB 
*Maximum Input Voltage* (Speaker-Level Input) 15V 
*Maximum Input Voltage* (Line Input) 2.8V 
*Maximum Output Voltage* (Line Output) 2.8V 
*Maximum Current Draw* 16A 
*Stand-by Current Draw* <0.01A 

You Tube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr51zXfy_L0










*For More info and videos...Please Click the link!:* JBL MS-8


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Cmon now, be nice. I had read all that, just missed the power ratings. Thx for clearing it up for me.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

IMHO, I am about one of the nicest guys you will find on the net and in person...I am in no way a keyboard badboy....my personality does not change. I have been a HUGE fan of google since day one and use it often and have been suggesting the engine since day one. If it is out there...I will find it. If you search my history on this forum and all the others over the last ten years or so. You will find tons of post like the one above with info, links, pictures, etc.....almost a bit overboard considering how strong a search engine Google is. 

My personal issue...as well as other that have been around for a bit.....is there are more and more guys asking a ton of basic questions that can be easy answered by using the search feature.

To make matters worst in regards to the MS-8 is that it has been talked about since what....'07? The unit was finally released several months ago and JBL has a very nice micro site set up with great info and one can even download the owners manual.

So, yeah I am ribbing you a bit but now you have a feel of where I am coming from.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

IMHO, I am about one of the nicest guys you will find on the net and in person...I am in no way a keyboard badboy....my personality does not change. I have been a HUGE fan of google since day one and use it often and have been suggesting the engine since day one. If it is out there...I will find it. If you search my history on this forum and all the others over the last ten years or so. You will find tons of post like the one above with info, links, pictures, etc.....almost a bit overboard considering how strong a search engine Google is. 

My personal issue...as well as other that have been around for a bit.....is there are more and more guys asking a ton of basic questions that can be easy answered by using the search feature.

To make matters worst in regards to the MS-8 is that it has been talked about since what....'07? The unit was finally released several months ago and JBL has a very nice micro site set up with great info and one can even download the owners manual.

So, yeah I am ribbing you a bit but now you have a feel of where I am coming from.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Its all good bro. I use google quite frequently also. I hadn't heard anything about the ms-8 till recently, so I was curious.


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 2, 2010)

You're so nice, you had to post it twice! 


WLDock said:


> IMHO, I am about one of the nicest guys you will find on the net and in person


----------

